# Wildlife Plots?



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! Do any of you plant anything for wildlife? For hunting, wildlife viewing, etc. I know there are a number of products and forage mixtures available for warm season and cold season planting. What seems to work best for you economically? Your views appreciated. Always, Gene (I live on the cusp of East Texas and Central Texas).


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! Has anyone ever planted Buckwheat? Does it make a good crop for wildlife? Your views appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

The wheat i planted didnt come up to good!! lol I call this stand the skyscraper, its up there pretty good


----------

